# Sig and Avatar Request (Does Pay Points + Rep)



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

So, I'm throwing out another request for a signature and avatar. This one's a little more specific.

I'm looking for a Marcelo sig and video avi.

My requirements are pretty simple. I'd like the video to be of Marcelo submitting someone. (don't care who, or what submission) I'd like the sig to have my SN and "Respect the Choke" in it. (they don't need to be next to each other or anything. However you want to format it is cool.

Alright, anyone who's interested, go for it.


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

A super mod should know better 

http://www.mmaforum.com/graphics-showroom/37289-mma-forum-graphics-section-request-template.html


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

lol, Funk

Anyways, you should also reconsider the video avi, unless it is like 1 second long


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Cochise said:


> lol, Funk
> 
> Anyways, you should also reconsider the video avi, unless it is like 1 second long


Fine, here's the request in the format. And no video avi is required, if you want to throw up a pick avi (but my Frank Mir video avi from a previous life was pretty sick).

*The Request:* Marcelo Garcia Avi and Banner

*Pics:* Whatever pics you want.

*Title:* "Respect the Choke"

*Subtext:* IronMan

*Colors:* Whatever you can make look good.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm having some trouble finding good pics of Marcelo to use. If you have any pics saved or could find some that you want used it would make it a lot easier.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Pics of Marcelo:


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Can't wait to see this sig it's gonna be sick.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> Can't wait to see this sig it's gonna be sick.


Yeah, that makes two of us.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I've been super busy with school since it just started. I'll try to work on something either this week or earlyish next week.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

okay well i put this together in like 5 just to get an idea from u....if u dont like it let me kno ill try to fix it...even if its way off from what u want....i wasin a rush so yeah well anyways


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Steph05050 said:


> okay well i put this together in like 5 just to get an idea from u....if u dont like it let me kno ill try to fix it...even if its way off from what u want....i wasin a rush so yeah well anyways


Yeah, it's a good start. Maybe smooth out the edges and define the images a little bit more. It looks a little crowded to me now. Still, good start.

I'll leave this up for a while, since I'm in no rush and I wanna see something good.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

okay ill work on it more...im sure MJ will post one too...but im in the same boat as him...school work...blah...but ill work on it more


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Alright here goes my second try at a sig...


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

yorT said:


> Alright here goes my second try at a sig...
> View attachment 1832


Good deal. I do like this one, though anyone who still wants to throw one out is free to.

I'm going to add this to my sig for now.

And, repped.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

hey i tried some different approachs they all three he same just different blending options let me know what u think


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Here's my sig. Let me know what you like and don't like.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

mjbish23 said:


> Here's my sig. Let me know what you like and don't like.


Fantastic work, as always, man.

All of the guys who added sigs are getting repped. Thanks.


----------

